# Runs away from DH



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli has been with us for about 8 weeks and he's still very skittish with my husband. He lets me and the kids pick him up no problem, but runs away from my DH when he gets too close. My husband absolutely adores him and all he wants to do is pet, kiss and hug him (which may be the problem. We've tried all sorts of things like letting him approach my DH first, bribing him closer with treats and having DH (6'2" ) squat lower to the ground before approaching him. When DH is holding Eli, usually because one of us hands him over, Eli kind of pushes away with one paw and turns his body away. I know this is likely a result of poor socialization with men. Anything we can do to fix/help this situation?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a similar problem when Gucci was a puppy, long story short, she was stung by a bee/wasp on the nose and my husband rescued her, pulled out the stinger and killed the wasp..BUT Gucci must've thought my DH hurt her because she was afraid of him for a few months, but they are the best of pals, now.

What we did was let him give her daily 'treat', which for us is jerky of some sort, beef or chicken at night, this ritual is followed by him putting down some fresh water for her after feeding the jerky and sometimes playing with her (if they are both in the mood)

It really could be anything triggering this fear, your Dh's voice, or maybe he almost tripped over her, or got mad at something totally non related, its hard to say, I'd watch her closely when he's around and let him take over feeding and treats as much as possible..so she knows the good stuff comes from him too.



Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it is pretty common for them to be afraid of men - maybe the deeper voices. Abby was like that at first and it did take a few months. We started by him giving her treats and that really seemed to do the trick! She is his best buddy when he's working in the kitchen.......lol


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have your best to have you DH treat and feed him, I'm sure that will help him warm up to him. Has your husband tried sitting on the ground to greet your puppy? I don't know how tall he is, but my fiance is over 6 feet and him picking up Teo kind of freaked him out at first. My fiance starting sitting on the ground and let Teo come to him for treats, that was the start of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi was like this. No eye contact and treat. This is hard but it works we are working with Misty now, we have strangers crouch down no eye contact and treat. It does work. Yogi was a rescue and had not been socialized with people or dogs. Misty is very good with dogs not use to people. She peeks behind my legs, will come out when a treat is offered and will allow petting, no eye contact yet. I know that will come soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think maybe they focus on bonding with the main caretaker at first and then branch out to the family, or so it seems..


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

The first couple of weeks that I had my puppy, he always hid behind me when it came to new people/dogs. One thing not to do is baby them - ie soothing voice, "it's okay," picking them up. You don't want to reinforce the scared behavior. Instead, use a goofy silly voice, try not to let any of your anxiousness/frustration show through, and don't pick him up - act like it's all normal and his skittishness is not worthy of attention. Definitely have DH been seen as the treat provider - a lick of peanut butter is the fastest way to becoming my dog's new best friend. 

Also, be sure he's using the friendly/goofy/silly/higher-pitched voice. This was initially hard for me to do in puppy classes, but it made a world of difference in him obeying me and is required for a successful recall now - in fact it works so well, he goes to anyone at the dog park that calls their dog like that. My brother refused to talk to my pup like that and instead used his normal deep voice. It took a few peanut butter licks to get past that. Oh and these guys are big at smells - maybe he doesn't like his aftershave?


----------

